# Trialjam im Frühjahr...



## gonzo_trial (21. Dezember 2002)

Hallihallo

so ich hatte die idee im Frühjahr bevor die Wettkämpfe zu beginnen nochmal aufnem Trialgelände zu Biken. irgendwann ende Januar anfang Februar wenn die Tage wieder etwas länger werden...

Entweder in Borna oder in Kitzscher. Ich weiß allerdings nochnicht was die Vereine denen die Gelände gehören genau dazu sagen Aramis (der leider nichtmehr hier im Forum ist) meinte aber er würde das versuchen zu Regeln...

So naja
wer Bock hätte und Zeit an einem Wochenende (am besten wohl Samstag) Kann sich ja mal Melden...

Ronny


----------



## elhefe (21. Dezember 2002)

Also Borna oder Kitzscher? Das klingt nach Osten. Da könnte man wirklich mal hinfahren.

Wenn das rechtzeitig organisiert würde, wäre Potsdam bestimmt dabei, also ich jedenfalls.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (21. Dezember 2002)

Naja deshalb frag ich ja ich mürßte wissen wieviele leute und wann alle zeit haben ich denkmal Samstags kommt für allem besten.

Borne und Kitzscher sind knapp unter Leipzig...

Borna also da wo diesjahr ODm war is Riesiggroß und fänd ich eigentlich geiler. Kitzscher hat auch gute sachen aber irgendwie flacher keine Hänge...

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (21. Dezember 2002)

@ Elhefe



> Also Borna oder Kitzscher? Das klingt nach Osten.



   Wieso klingt das denn nach Osten?

Ich finde es in Espenhain auch richtig geil!!! Da würde ich mitkommen!

Matze


----------



## wodka o (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von elhefe _
> *Wenn das rechtzeitig organisiert würde, wäre Potsdam bestimmt dabei, also ich jedenfalls.*



Ich glaube da sprichts du für uns alle  ....ist bloß das Problem mit dem Hinkommen.Aber das läßt sich schon irgendwie regeln....
Wäre auf jeden Fall mal ganz geil,wenn das klappen würde.

Frank


----------



## Jerry (22. Dezember 2002)

Wie schon besprochen, bin ich auch dabei!
Christoph und Steve haben sicherlich auch Lust, also MD is da!!!

Jerry


----------



## Trialmatze (22. Dezember 2002)

JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!! 

CU,
Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Dezember 2002)

So

ich habe dann mal so im Kalender geschmökert udn würd denken der 08.Februar is nen Samstag und würd hoffentlich gutes wetter und schon nen längerer Tag werden... wer dafür ist/währe sollt mal bestätigen oder andere Termine nennen...

Ronny


----------



## KAMIkazerider (29. Dezember 2002)

da wir aus bremerhaven kommen haben wir wenig möglichkeiten in ostdeutschland zu fahren


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Dezember 2002)

Ich dacht ihr fahrt NDM also is doch ODM.Gebiet nich viel weiter weg!? 

Also wenn das klappt und wirklich soviele leute kommen währ scho geil irgednwie ...

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (30. Dezember 2002)

Ich rede mal mitm Christoph und dann poste ich noch mal ob des passt!
Aber Samstag ist supi!



Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (30. Dezember 2002)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hier will nich vergessen werden 
da werde ich mal die pdm boys nochmal wegen nerven


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

Und wie schautz nun aus... die Zeit rennt und rennt 

Ronny


----------



## wodka o (3. Januar 2003)

Ich denke das wir Potsdamer (+Sept  ) kommen.
Es ist nur immer noch nicht dir Frage mit dem Hinkommen geklärt...


----------



## sept (3. Januar 2003)

danke frank


----------



## Jerry (3. Januar 2003)

WANN?????


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Januar 2003)

Siehe Post vom 29.12. von mir...

08.Februar is nen Samstag

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (4. Januar 2003)

Ich wär auch mit am Start... Kitzscher ist glaub ich besser....

Alex bring ich auch noch mit......

Trial rulez....


----------



## Trialmatze (4. Januar 2003)

@ Ronny 

Bringste André auch mit? Mir ist egal ob Kitzscher oder Espenhain!

@ Robi

Meinst du net, dass die in Espenhain nen größeres Gelände haben und somit ne größere Vielfalt??
Aber Kitzscher is auch geil, hast recht...da können wir Aramis auch mit hinschleifen 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. Januar 2003)

Naja ich dachtja das die meisten Trialmaniaxleute auch mitkommen...

Espenhain is meinermeinung nach auch größer als Kitzscher...Andre kommt evtl. auch mit... das Problem ist nur...
das ich ja unbedingt meine Scheibe fahren wollte aber meine Nabe nochnicht da ist und ich jetz halt erstmal sein Vorderrad fahren darf  Allerdings fährt er nun seine HS33 und die Bremst extremst *******....................

Also falls meine Nabe bis dahin kommt (jeden Monat gibts ne lieferung und im Januar is die Garantiert net mit bei) dann kommter wohl in jedemfall mit...

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (5. Januar 2003)

@Ronny
huch sorry, mal wieder geschlafen! 

So gehts jetzt nach Kitzscher oder doch Espenhain?


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Januar 2003)

Öhm ich weiß nicht... 

Ich werd maln Ara fragen... also die chancen für Kitzscher währen wohl größer denk ich weil Ara ja auchmal bei denen im Verein war... Aba Borna is auch irgednwo geil!

Borna is halt mehr Natur also freies Fahren is da vieleicht nicht ganz so gut... und Kitzscher is alles aufgebautes aber insgesammt aufner kleineren Überschaubaren Fläche...

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (5. Januar 2003)

Mir ist egal. Das was wir bekommen nehmen wir halt!
Mit so vielen Leuten wirds von allein lustig!

Jerry


----------



## Trialmatze (5. Januar 2003)

Aber Ronny...

wenn wir nach Borna fahren, dann nehme ich die Videokamera mit. Und wenn du dann wieder gepflegt dabei bist den Hang runterzuporzeln, dann bitte ich dich mich zu rufen. 

Die Bilder werde ich nie vergessen...wie da erst über 2000 Euro den Hang runterkamen und dann der porzelte Ronny hinterher   

Matze

Aber davon mal abgesehen...egal wo wir hinfahren...Spaß werden wir haben  ... und das ist doch die Hauptsache


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Januar 2003)

Hey das ding schieb/lauf ich niewieder runter!!! 

Beim ersten mal hats ja noch geklappt... 

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (5. Januar 2003)

Naja ich weiß net. Der Hang war das krasseste was ich je gesehn hab. Ich glaube du bist sicherer, wenn du fährst.
Runterfahren ist ok, aber nicht laufen...das scheint mir zu gefährlich.

Oder weißte noch die Geschichte an der Sektion daneben. Wo so a Kunde als Punktrichter stand und sich über die Leute lustig machte?? Ein Vogel. 
Ich weiß noch wo ich nen 20"er verteidigte der nen Stamm geschliffen hat. Der Punktrichter meinte das war eingehangen...und dann noch der tolle Spruch "Ich zeig euch gleich wie geschliffen aussieht" 

Aber er zeigte es uns net, sondern Ronny...wie du wieder gepflegt dein Bike vor den Baum kutschiert hast...Respekt und Daumen    

Matze

OK ich hör nun auf


----------



## tingeltangeltill (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *
> 
> Matze
> ...



hast des nicht schon mal gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (5. Januar 2003)

meine wenigkeit würde gerne nen wunsch äißern in bezug wo wir nun hinfahren .
wär c00l wenn sich das irgendwie so einrichten lassen würde dass wir irgendwo hinfahren wo nich nur naturtrial iss
weil über winter lange pause und denn gleich sowas anspruchvolles..ich glaub das schafft der sept nich


----------



## Trialmatze (5. Januar 2003)

Na gut...ich denke da wäre dann Kitzscher besser! Da haste keinen Hang und die Hindernisse hängen nicht immer vom Untergrund ab....und ob du nun Beton in der Stadt hochhüpfst oder nen Stein, der auf Gras steht, dass macht dann nicht soviel aus....ich glaube schon, dass wir dem Sept Kitzscher zumuten können 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Januar 2003)

Also Ara meitne Borna ist für sone Masse besser geeignet und ich will auch lieber naach Borna


----------



## Jerry (5. Januar 2003)

Was sagen denn die anderen so?!
Lieber Natur rein oder auch Cityähnliches?

Jerry


----------



## sept (6. Januar 2003)

naja war nur nen gedanke wenn da nen riesen mob iss werde ich eh merh mit zuguckeb beschäftigt sein und vor allem filmen jeahhhhh


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2003)

Riesen Mob?


----------



## Trialmatze (6. Januar 2003)

MOB???

Sept mach dir da keinen Kopf. Ich weiß ja net, ob du schon einmal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast....aber wenn wir trialen, dann steht eigentlich keiner da und guckt zu, es sei denn er ist mal gestürzt und macht mal ne Pause.
Es mag ja sein, dass da nen paar Leute sind (mehr oder weniger gut...eben solche und solche), aber bei uns beißt keiner und es wird auch keiner dumm gemacht. 
Ok...Aramis und Ronny liegen sich manchmal in den Haaren und ich kann mich auch erinnern, dass ich auch mal auf Ronny nicht gut zu sprechen war, weil er entweder penibelst seine Bremse einstellen musste oder er war damit beschäftigt sich alle 5 min die Nase zu schnaupen....ach ja...mit Ronny hat man immer Spaß   
....Aber wie gesagt, bei uns steht der Spaß im Vorderdergrud und den haben wir auch bei plötzlich eintreffenden Regen 

Und noch was zum Filmen. Das wäre richtig geil, wenn du vids machst. Ich mache dann auch etliche pics, aber wir müssen uns dann dran erinnern. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich mit Videokamera oder Digicam in LE war. Letztenendes war ich immer mit trialen beschäftigt und kam dementsprechend ohne Foto bzw. Vid zurück.
Das ist wirklich krass, aber das wirst du merken 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2003)

Doppelpost!?


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2003)

Hehe das zur Kamera is genau mein Grund warum ich noch keine Digicam oder DigiVideocam... habe... weil wenn ich bike kannsch ja net filmen/fotografieren... 

Ich putz mir alle 5min. die Nase? Das aber nur bei kälte oder im Sommer wenn nen bissel was von meine Alergien zu spüren ist... Oder halt krank...

Und wann hab ich meine Bremse peniebelst eingestellt? Naja aba was sein muß mus sein... das is etwas woman sich 100%ig drauf verlassen muß!!!

Ara hm naja Ara is ja halt der der immer Streit sucht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (6. Januar 2003)

Da sind wir zur Brücke gefahren und du bist ziemlich oft angehalten um dir die Nase zu schnaupen. Das macht ja auch nix, aber in diesem Moment fand ich ziemlich störend, da wir ja noch was vorhatten 

Das Bremseneinstellen hattest du doch auc hhier irgendwo erst vor kurzer Zeit gepostet. Ich glaube, da sind wir das 1. Mal auf's Trialgelände gefahren. Da war auch André mit...wie gesagt, dass ist nicht schlimm und macht auch nix, aber in diesen Momenten...konnte man nur innerlich schreien "MAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!RONNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"  

Echt?? Aramis sucht Streit...naja kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich meistens nicht mal weiß worum es geht....ich seh euch nur gegenseitig angiften und 5 min später ist wieder alles in Ordnung...richtig lustig 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2003)

Da hab ich nicht meine Bremse eingestellt... das steht in monty beläge doerso drinnen da hat der belach die ganze zeit extremst aner felge geschliffen!!!

Ronny


----------



## elhefe (6. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute...

Also ich denke immernoch, dass Potsdam, zuminsdest in Teilen, anreisen wird. Sagt nur wann und wohin. Aber bitt rechtzeitig.

Wie ich den Postings entnehmen konnte, handelt es sich um ein Gelände, wo getrialt werden soll. Das finde ich gut, denn bis sich ein so großer *Mob* in Bewegung setzt, dauert es ´ne ganze Weile, und wenn man da von einem Spot zum nächsten radeln soll.

Ist es wirklich Naturtrial? Als City-Trialer bin ich da sehr gespannt drauf, teile aber durchaus Septs bedenken.
Will sagen, nicht dass wir bei Mutter Natur trialtechnisch nichts zu Wege bringen. Und Pilze sammeln im Winter wird wohl nichts. Ansonsten hilft nur  bauen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn das klappen würde.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## wodka o (6. Januar 2003)

@Tilo

Wie wollen wir denn da überhaupt fahren? Mit der Bahn währe mir ganz recht...

Achso, ich bin auch für ein Gelände,wo wenigstens ein bissl Citytrial möglich ist.


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2003)

Dann zuerst Kitzscher und ne Woche danach Borna 

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (6. Januar 2003)

Also Citytrial wird wohl weder in  Borna/Espenhain noch Kitzscher machbar sein. In Kitzscher könntet ihr höchstens über die Straße springen, aber so wie es aussieht fahren wir dann wohl eher nach Espenhain. 

Aber seht es doch mal so. Ihr Citytrialer könntet doch mal in der "Natur" trialen, um mal zu wissen wie es ist. Vielleicht machts euch Spaß vielleicht auch nicht. 
Wenn ihr die Versuche jedoch nicht starten wollt, dann sollten wir uns mal in LE treffen. Am besten irgendwann danach. Dort können wir in der City trialen bis zum Umfallen bzw. bis die Polizei kimmt.  

Aber ich bin trotzdem der Meinung, dass ihr euch so nen Trialgelände nicht entgehen lassen solltet. Versteckt euch nicht hinter eurer vermeindlichen Pause oder Naturtrialunkenntnis. 
Ich bin überzeugt, dass ihr mit etwas Willensstärke dort den Platz rocken könnt. Vielleicht ist es Anfangs etwas ungewohnt, aber ihr müsste ja auch keine Elitesektionen fahren!!!
Des packter schon 

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wodka o (6. Januar 2003)

Ich würde schon gerne mal so´n Naturzeugs fahren,nur glaube ich,das ich(wir) da ziemlich alt aussehen werden...
Aber egal,lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen!


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2003)

Genau... so extreme sachen sind da dan nu auchnicht sag ich mal!!! Man kann eben mehr steile sachen runterfahren...

Und is halt mehr auf einer stelle enger das ganze... 

Aba das packter scho...


Ronny


----------



## konrad (6. Januar 2003)

irgendwie verspüre ich lust,mich eurer erlustren truppe anzuschließen! 
also am 8.2.03 soll das laufen...?
wie lange soll das gehen-mehrer tage oder nur das wochenende?
in welchen ort fahrt ihr nun?
braucht man ne lizens um auf dem gelände zu trialn?
was gibts noch so wissenswertes für neulinge?


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2003)

Hm naja 08.02 hab ich einfachmal so rausgesucht...
entweder borna oder kitzscher is nochnich 100prozentig entschieden weil in borna irgendwie wochenede mitotrial... is...
gedacht war eigentlich nur samstag hätt ich gedacht...

Hm Lizenz brauch man auch nich... glaub ich zumindest...
Weiß nicht wegen Versicherungsschutz... is jeder selbst für sich verantwortlich.... k.a. weißnet  

Mal sehn... isja noch zeit 

Ronny


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2003)

Sagtmal... da hier manche noch von Winter... Sprechen ises denn anfang Februar noch so kalt? Weil ich reagiere äußerst empfindlich auf Minusgrade 

Und wie siehts aus sind da die Tage schonwieder länger...!?

Ronny


----------



## konrad (6. Januar 2003)

ach verdammt-ich hab gerade gecheckt,dass ich am 8.2.
keine zeit hab 

ich glaub aber auch,dass 8.2 der frühling noch nicht da ist!
bei dem schnee zur zeit,wirds entweder kalt,oder kalt und 
nass-dann könnt ihr ein bissl im schlamm hoppen


----------



## Trialmatze (6. Januar 2003)

> bei dem schnee zur zeit,wirds entweder kalt,oder kalt und
> nass-dann könnt ihr ein bissl im schlamm hoppen



Naja...ich hab damit kein Problem 

Wenn du da keine Zeit hast, dann macht das nix. Das Jahr ist noch jung und dementsprechend kommst du dann halt das nächste Mal mit (wenn du kannst), denn das wird ja nicht unser letztes Treffen....denke und hoffe ich 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2003)

Genau.... das is ja als vorwettkampftrialn gedacht also zur eingewöhnung auf die Saison 2003 

Ronny


----------



## elhefe (7. Januar 2003)

Mit dem Wetter habe ich auch so meine Bedenken. Februar ist schon der absolute Wintermonat. Na mal sehen.

Kann man eigentlich in der Natur mit einem abgefahrenen (Slick-) Reifen trialen, oder bekommt man da Schwierigkeiten. In der City ging es eigentlich immer noch.


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Januar 2003)

Das wirst du merken wenn du nen Hang hochhüpfen willst 

Ises da wirklich noch so kalt... dann verschiemers auf mitte März 

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (7. Januar 2003)

uah temperaturen unter 10° da erfriert meine wenigkeit
max. grenze bis 5° aber wirklich absolute grenze


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. Januar 2003)

Also meine Grenze ist irgendwo bei 0... darunter fühl ich mich merklich unwohl... gerade wenn man da ne ewigkeit inner Pampa ist 

Ronny


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. Januar 2003)

alta ich hab so ein bock mal wieder auf meinen esel zu treten *g*
(ich würde mich sehr freuen mal wider mit meinem bike zu fahren)


wenn es wieder gutest wetter sein sollte dan fahren wir alle zusammen!
machen wir ein großes treffen in hannover *g*


----------



## wodka o (8. Januar 2003)

Ich bin auch dafür,es vom Wetter abhängig zu machen.
Wenn es regnet oder einfach nur schweinekalt ist,dann kommen wir bestimmt nicht...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. Januar 2003)

Also leider kann ich da auch nicht (Uni Aufnahmeprüfung!)

Aber wir können ja mal über Berlin reden! Sind euch die Osterferien genehm? Dann sollten wir uns darauf fokussieren!
Ist zwar ne Menge City aber wir haben auch ein großes Gelände für die Naturtrialer, wer letztes Jahr dabei war weiß ja bescheid...


----------



## Jerry (10. Januar 2003)

Aber ehrlich gesagt würde ich mich nicht immer auch Berlin fixieren! Warum treffen wir uns nicht mal in Magdeburg  
Ne in Hannover - wenn ihr da gute Spots kennt!
Nicht das Berlin langweilig wird, aber ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit!

Greez Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Januar 2003)

Oki alsodann nächstes Wochenende in Dessau 

Ronny


----------



## sept (11. Januar 2003)

jeah kommt mal alle nach Brandenburg


----------



## Jerry (12. Januar 2003)

Das war ja klar, dass irgendwelche Leute wieder dumme Komentare geben müssen  Tut des Not?

Ja ne wie ist denn nun der Stand`?

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Januar 2003)

k.a. Jerry... fragmal den Aramis


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Januar 2003)

Also ich wollt dann mal berichten so wies aussieht klappt das dann am 08.02.03 mit Borna...

Ronny


----------



## elhefe (20. Januar 2003)

@ Ronny: Wo genau liegt Borna? Von Potsdam kann mann ziemlich gut mit dem Zug nach Dessau fahren. Aber wie geht es von dort weiter? Oder wäre es günstiger, erst woanders hinzufahren, denn ich glaube nicht, dass es eine Direktverbindung von Potsdam nach Borna gibt. Aber vielleicht liegt das ja irgendwie auf dem Weg.
Also Ronny, wie kommst Du da hin.

Weis jamand, wie das Wetter werden soll? Ist zwar noch ein wenig hin, aber vielleicht gibt es ja nen Meteorolgen unter uns.

Also bis denne... Tilo


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Januar 2003)

ALso ich werd wohl mitm Audo dahindüsen...

Borna is iregdnwo unter Liepzig. ich muß sagen ich weiß auchnicht genau wos ist Espenhein oder Borna aber wo das genau war... ich weiß nurnoch nachner Tankstelle auf dieser Komischen Sparautobahn in nen Waldweg rein  Irgendwo unter Leipzig muß das sein! Hach mist nur weil der Aramis nichmehr hier Postet... muß ich jetez rausfinden wo des genau ist  Ich werdmal gucken!

Wetter wird hoffentlich oberprächtig!!!!
Ronny


----------



## sept (20. Januar 2003)

tilo wenn ihr euch denn dahin begebt habt ihr noch asül für einen armen trialer namens sept


----------



## Trialmatze (20. Januar 2003)

@ Ronny

Richtig hinter der Tankstelle vor der Bushaltestelle...nach Borna hab ich bis jetzt am schwersten gefunden. Was für eine Irrfahrt...aber ich konnte dich ja immer anfunken....
Ist eigentlich ziemlich lustig...man fährt mit ca. 200 diese Straße entlang und dann soll man noch das kleine Trialschild sehen....ok wenn man es gesehen hat, dann war es eh zu spät...also zurück 

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Januar 2003)

200? Die Straße war nur für 130 eigentlich!
Oder hab ich mich da verguggt? Naja bin ichs nächstemal noch schneller zuhause 

Also Potsdam fahrter über Dessau über Leipzig nach Borna. inwiefern Borna aber weg ist von dem Trialgelände... weiß ich NOCH nicht!

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (20. Januar 2003)

Wo liegt Borna!? Nun schaut mal unter www.elmar-h.de (wegbeschreibung). Elmar hat des so gut gemacht, nutzt es!


Christoph hat frei und ich auch, also auch nach Borna und letz fetz!


Jerry


----------



## elhefe (20. Januar 2003)

Hört sich an, als müsste man mit dem Auto hinfahren.

@ sept: Du bist mit eingeplant.


----------



## sept (21. Januar 2003)

jeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
  my pdm boys
  ich werde euch deswegn nochmal anrufen


----------



## Jerry (21. Januar 2003)

Juhu, das wird wieder ne mords Gaudi!

Sept endlich, so lange nicht gesehen. Ich will dann sehen wie gut du geworden bist!!!!

Jerry


----------



## sept (21. Januar 2003)

ohaa na dann komm ich wohl lieber nicht


----------



## Jerry (21. Januar 2003)

Dann komm ich auch nicht. Wenn ich nicht komme, wird Christoph auch net kommen. Dann bleiben auch die PDM Jungs zu Haus. Ronny und Matze haben dann auch keine Lust. Der Ara hat dann von solchn Kindereien die Schnau... voll und bleibt zu Haus. 

Du bist dann SChuld, dass alles geplatze ist. Willst du das wirklich?     


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. Januar 2003)

Ihr seid mir doch alle egal. ich bin bestimmt da!


----------



## sept (22. Januar 2003)

jeahhhhh der gonzo zieht sein ding auch alleine durch :d 
aber bevor er wirklich da alleine rumhüpfen muss werde ich denn wohl lieber auch mitkommen


----------



## Jerry (22. Januar 2003)

Na denn wirds wieder ne mords Gaudi  
Freu mich schon wirklich. Wehe das Wedder spielt nicht mit, dann spring ich hintern Zug!

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ugly uwe (22. Januar 2003)

ahoi,
mal ne frage : kann ich mich bei euerm trialjam auch einfach annen rand setzen und bier trinken ?? bin nämlich mehr son stadtkind...weniger natur   
naja,ich versuch auch ma vorbeizuschrabbeln um euch alle ma zu sehn ! bis dahin,

der uwe


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Januar 2003)

Bring aber trotzdem Bike wenndan mit! Das macht trotzdem spaß. da sind auch Citytrialähnliche Kustsachen aufgebaut...


----------



## Jerry (22. Januar 2003)

@Uwe

Klar, vielleicht entdeckst du die Liebe zur Natur? 



Jerry


----------



## konrad (22. Januar 2003)

watt?wann?wo?-ICH WILL AUCH MIT!


----------



## Jerry (22. Januar 2003)

08.02.; Borna/Espenhain;
Du darfst nicht mit  

 


Jerry


----------



## wodka o (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Bring aber trotzdem Bike wenndan mit! Das macht trotzdem spaß. da sind auch Citytrialähnliche Kustsachen aufgebaut... *



Na,hoffentlich!
Da wir PDM ´er ja echt kein Plan von Natur haben...


----------



## elhefe (23. Januar 2003)

Auch wenn die Natur einem nicht zusagt, mit BIER (Hmm Bier...) ist alles leichter zu ertragen.

Und wenn nicht, machen wir halt nen eigenen City Trial Pacours auf, mit Black Jack und Nutten.

@ Ugly Uwe: Deinen Namen find ich echt geil .
Aber jamand, der auf nem Trialrad sitzt, ist nicht wirklich ugly. Aber das liegt am Fahrrad  .

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## wodka o (23. Januar 2003)

@elhefe
Du alter Matt Groening Zitierer.... !


----------



## ugly uwe (23. Januar 2003)

oehm...na ob das "ugly"bike in den kleinen niedlichen vw passt is fraglich aber dafür passt das bier garantiert rein  (@ elhefe:radi...mhhhh) 
ach nochwas,keine witze über meinen namen !!!! ich hab gelernt damit zu leben,toleranz heisst in diesem falle das zauberwort  
in diesem sinne...
der uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Januar 2003)

was bedeuted ugly und was is nen ugly bike?


----------



## Trialmatze (23. Januar 2003)

english --> ugly deutsch--> Ronny   

Spaß bei Seite  Ich geb dir nen Tipp...nen Fiat Panda is ugly! Na gecheckt?? 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Januar 2003)

und was heist dann cojote ugly?


----------



## Trialmatze (23. Januar 2003)

Das war ja wieder klar, dass du mit solchen Gegenargumenten kommst 

Ist deine Kurbel gekommen....ach ja nur um dich zu ärgern...ich fahre jetzt auch VRO und des is so hammer geil!! Durch die Biegung vom Lenker kann man sogar richtig bequem trialen...echt goil! Ich weiß, dass dich das net kratzt, aber du hast mich ja mal angemacht, dass ich jetzt auch mit so nem Blödsinn fahren würde und da musste ich mich jetzt rechtfertigen...Das ist zwar ne Umgewöhnung, aber ne geile...zu allem Unheil muss ich auch noch gestehen, dass ich wieder den El Gato fahre 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Januar 2003)

*LOL*
du weist auch nich wasdu willst
imemr zu mir sagen ich soll das Bike so lassen wies ist... und du hast nu den 3ten Lenker oderso den 3ten Vorbau den 5ten reifen oderso...

ich hatte seitdem ich richtig Mountainbike fahre (4Jahre ca.) 4verschiedene reifen!!! am hinterrad.

3verschiedene lenker und vorbauten 3verschiedene rahmen..
2verschiedene kurbeln 3tte kommt jetze...

so das is doch krass oder!?

Also sollt ich jetze mal so Sprüche ablassen wie

Lass es doch so wies ist...! 

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (23. Januar 2003)

Von mir aus...Der EL Gato ist eigentlich auch ******* aber von Grund auf ne Alternative zum HOT S. Leider hat der im Vergleich zum Hot S viel weniger Grip! Bei meinen letzten Ausritten musste ich aber immer wieder feststellen, dass ich lieber mit dem EL Gato 2,2 bar fahre als mit dem HOT S. Ich bräuchte deswegen nen El Gato mit HOT S Profil.

Ich hoffe mal, dass Michelin den 2.5er HOT S mit nen kleinen Durchschlagschutz versehen hat...das Gewicht darf sich dann auch um die 850-900g bewegen.
Eigentlich haste ja recht, aber ich will in der nächsten Saison auch mal wat riskieren! Ok, rücksichtsloses Fahren meine ich damit net, aber....

Der Unterschied zwischen dir und mir ist aber, dass ich mein Zeug verkaufe, bevor ich mir wat neues hole (ok, den WCS und den KOXX Lenker habe ich noch rumliegen, aber nur, weil ich mir net sicher war ). Wenn du dir nen 2. Chris King HR holen willst, dann halte ich das schon für sinnlos, aber auch deinen Rahmengeschichten, waren net ohne!
Im Endeffekt machen wir doch sowieso was wir wollen 

Um noch mal auf den Elgato zurückzukommen. Ich will ja nicht ständig auf dem gleichen Level verharren und deswegen...wer net wagt, der net gewinnt! Ich hatte in den vergangenen 10 Tagen 3 Platten. Immer wieder versuchte ich neue Techniken, die dann schon mal ins Auge gingen, aber der El Gato ist halt pannensicherer und deswegen ist der übergangsweise drauf!

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Januar 2003)

Hm naja ich sehe immer nich den erfolg ich kann zwar nu so X-up beim Dropp richtig dafür hab ich mir meine geradeebenen supergekürzte Scheibenbremsleitung ausm Hebel gerissen, da is nu undicht aba weiter kann ichse nich kürzen... alles ******* hier  Ich springe eigentlich im moment immernur was hohes hoch dann dreh ichmich ausm hinterrad 180grad und droppe mit x-up wieder runter weils so citytrialmäßig aussieht 

nene mach auhwas anderes ich werd wohl mal langsam anfangen mit Sidehop... 


Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (23. Januar 2003)

Siehst du...und das is noch nen Unterschied. Warum übst du so nen Schwachsinn??? Des bringt dir nix....wenn du mir das nächste Mal die "Ohren vollheulst", weil dir ne Sektion zu schwer ist, dann trete ich dich in deinen Arsch!! Deswegen muss ich in der kommenden Saison mit dir fahren, um auf dich aufzupassen 

Spaß 

Ich denke mal schon, dass es sich als positiv erweisen wird, wenn du in Master den Sidehop kannst  

Aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon...

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Januar 2003)

Naja ich find die ganze Styleschnei*e bringt scho was irgendwie bin ich so bei so Hinterradsachen viel sicherer Geworden. weil wenn du den Fuß aufs Hinterrad stellen willst muß man schon exakt ausgerichtet sein... 

Also vor kurzem warn mindestSprungweite nach vorne mit reintreten nen 30cm oderso, jetz kann ich in ca. 10cm schritten nachvorne springen mit Treten sonnst konnt ich das nur ohne Treten. Oder wenn ich wo runterdroppe Hüpf ich garnichtmehr aufm Hinterrad ich trete nur rein, rolle an ne Kante und dann runter oder wenn ich aufm Hinterrad hupfe hör ich auchmal auf zu hüpfen wenn ich aufm Balance punkt bin ....................

Also Sytlisch macht sowas scho was her denk ich 

Ronny


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (25. Januar 2003)

Klar zählt der Style.... aber du musst auch mal eins zugeben> und es wird dir auch jeder sagen>egal ob stylisch oder nicht, geschafft ist geschafft>> man kann ja style ohne ende haben aber wenn man nun mal was nicht schafft dann muss man eben sehen wo man bleibt??!!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Januar 2003)

Jo das sowieso!!!

Sagmal weist du ob Espenhein oder Borna oder wo des nu genau ist nen Bahnhof hat oderso.. weil ja nicht alle mitm Auto anreisen können... Weil nich das dann manche irgednwo mitm Zug hinkommen und dann keienr weiß wo die sind oder noch kilometerweit fahren müßen um hinzukommen!
Ich werd vieleicht heut abend maln Aramis anrufen... aba vieleicht kennst dich ja da auch aus...

Ronny


----------



## aramis (27. Januar 2003)

Ok, alle mal die Ohren auf:
In Espenhain ist es so schlammig, dass man keinen Meter rollen kann ohne bis zu den Naben im Schlamm zu stehen.  Nicht mal die Locals trainieren zur Zeit auf dem Gelände weil es einfach unmöglich ist, dort was zu machen.

Angesichts der Lage schlage ich vor, das ganze abzublasen (bzw. verschieben) oder an einen anderen Ort zu verlegen. Kitzscher ist zwar auch ganz lustig aber wirklich nur geeignet um im kleinen Kreis zu trainieren. Dort werden zwar auch Contests ausgetragen, aber im Vergleich zu Espenhain ist das doch ne klägliche Alternative.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Wie viele Leute würden denn nun kommen?

Da kann ich mir ja auch die Wegbeschreibung dorthin sparen. Das ist nämlich verdammt kompliziert, sogar wenn man´s schon kennt...

Aramis


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2003)

Hm also auf Kitzscher hätt ich auch scho bock is aber wirklich etwas kleiner... also Andre und ich sind aus dessau dabei das kann ich genau sagen 

Jerry und Christoph glaube auch, Matze, du ja auch denkisch, paar podsdammer wodka........sept......

Naja antwortet halt selber mal gefreut hatt ich mich in jedemfall schonmal wohin is mir eigentlich egal hauptsache ich kann irgednwo biken...
wobei ich denkmal mehr als 30Mann werdens scho nich sein und da würd kitzscher noch klappen denk ich!!!

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (27. Januar 2003)

@ Aramis

Ich bin in jedem Fall dabei! Auch wenn wir nach Dresden fahren würden...[das war ein geiler Trip...da fuhr ich noch Dual Faces] 
Ich hoffe aber, dass sich damit nicht auch die Mitfahrgelegenheit erübrigt??
Und wenn jetzt keiner mehr Bock hat, dann machmer halt ne kleine LE-Session 

Matze


----------



## sept (27. Januar 2003)

ja genau me der sept kommt mit  und die pdm boy aber kA wer von denen alles.


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2003)

Also ich will in jedmefall wo hin... Dresden währ auch geil... is da wieder was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (27. Januar 2003)

30 mann in Kitzscher, das ist doch ein Witz? Das ist ja schon fast ein Wettkampf. Ich würd sagen maximal 15. Aber wie gesagt: Espenhain ist nur aufgeschoben, nicht aufgehoben.

Ronny, Matze, Jerry, Christoph, Robi, Uwe, ich und noch 5-6 Trialmaniaxianer. Das sind 12-13 Leute. Wer würde denn noch kommen? Wenn´s ein paar Mehr als 15 werden, dann ist das auch nicht ganz so wild...

Aramis


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2003)

Hm 30 fast wettkampf?

also ich glaub Experten MTB waren 2002 schon 15 Mann dann noch hier und da... nagut... hast scho recht irgendwie wir wolln ja nich anstehen oder schlangen vorde Sektionen


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2003)

ahso Andre hasdu vergessen außer die Hügi 240 verabschiedet sich wieder nach 2 Tagen biken oderso 

Wer kommtn alles vone Trialmaniax noch mit...?

Erik,Patric,Kiesel wer noch!?


----------



## aramis (27. Januar 2003)

Hm, ich hab mit Daniel, Andi, Erik, Eric, Mike und Christian gerechnet. Patrick muss arbeiten und Kiesel hat sicher keinen Bock. Der meint er müsse nicht trainieren, weil er sowieso besser ist als alle anderen, die dieses Jahr Master fahren... 

Wir haben ein neues Mitglied aus Delitzsch. Der kommt vielleicht auch noch mit, mal sehen.

Aramis


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2003)

2mal Eric/k?

Kiesel is ja blöde 

Ronny


----------



## wodka o (28. Januar 2003)

Na,dann bleiben wir halt gleich in Leipzig...ist mir eh lieber,da ich,wie schon gesagt,von Natur keinen Plan habe.
Also,wenn wir PDMer komplett anrücken,dann sind wir 6+sept=7 Mann(sind alles City-Fahrer).
Beim Treffen in Berlin waren wir 22 Leute(siehe Foto)...war auf jeden Fall richtig genial.Überall Trialer,wo man auch hingeguckt hat.


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Januar 2003)

Also irgendwie hab ich son Bock jetze endlich zu Trialen in Kitzscher oder Borna...........

Also ausfallen sollts scho nicht!!!
Am liebsten würd ich dieses Wochenende schomal nach Leipzig oderso... aber wenns nu so weiterschifft wie die Tage....

Also Leipzig ansich hat glaube nich genuch platz für 20Leute doerso. Kitzscher würd da geradenochso passen... Borna währ natürlich oberhammer aba schwimmen im Schlamm?


----------



## aramis (28. Januar 2003)

Es soll die Tage wieder verdammt kalt werden


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Januar 2003)

nadann gefriert ja der schlamm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (28. Januar 2003)

Oh oh oh  

das nicht gut Daniel Sunn 

Regen=von mir aus!
Kälte=forget it! 

5°C hätte ich schon gern  Ich war zu den strengen Frostzeiten einmal draußen. -10°C...3 Pullover, Trikot (in voller Winterausrüstung)....eine 3/4 Stunde habe ich es ausgehalten, dann war Schluss. Minusgrade müssen net sein! Aber bis zum 8. vergeht ja noch etwas Zeit! 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Januar 2003)

ich hab auchwas gegen minusgrade hauptsache über 0 dann gehts einigermaßen...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (28. Januar 2003)

Also Leipzig find ich nicht so die zündende Idee....das ist zu wenig für so viele Leute(was aramis mir gezeigt hat >vieleicht gibts noch mehr).....
Bei Uns ist die Holzsektion etwas glitschig(stämme unter wasser>faulen jetzt) aber sclamm ist das keiner.....
Kitzscher fänd ich I.O......????????


----------



## wodka o (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *
> Regen=von mir aus!
> Kälte=forget it!
> *



Regen? Nee,lass mal.Was willst du denn da machen?Darauf habe ich und die anderen PDMer keinen Bock drauf.
Aber bei der Kälte stimme ich dir voll zu...
Also,was machen wir nun? Der Termin rückt immer näher.


----------



## Trialmatze (29. Januar 2003)

@ wodka o 

So war das auch net gemeint! Bei unserem Treffen hätte ich schon gern schönes Wetter. 

Wenn jedoch nen Wettkampf ist oder ich gehe mal mit dem Aramis oder Mister Morelli&Co trainieren, dann kann es auch mal ruhig regnen. 
Die letzten beiden Male, als ich in LE war hat es in Strömen gegossen 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Januar 2003)

wie krank muß man sein 

also bei 20-25grad plus ja vieleicht aber garantiert nicht bei 5-10grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (29. Januar 2003)

Wir könnten ja langsam mal zu potte kommen oder???> Spricht doch mal einer ein machtwort hier!!
Also temeratur ist egal würd ich sagen aber trocken wär nicht schlecht.......aber wo nun??????


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Januar 2003)

na kitzscher war doch nu scho entschieden oder?


----------



## aramis (29. Januar 2003)

Naja, wie gesagt: bei über 20 Man hab ich bei Kitzscher nicht so ein gutes Gefühl...

Aramis


----------



## aramis (29. Januar 2003)

Dort wird es bei solchen Massen auf die Dauer auch langweilig.


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Januar 2003)

is aber besser als ganz abblasen... und werweiß wieviele kommen, bisher sind doch glaube nur so ca. 15man gemeldet... oder!?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (31. Januar 2003)

Na was denn nun???? > Am besten sichten wir nun nochmal wer wirklich alles kommt.....>weil hab eigentlich bock auf nen Jam....
Klar das wetter ist nict sooo toll aber naja.

Und zu wissen wo könnte auch nicht schaden


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Januar 2003)

Wer: (Dessau) mein Bruder und Ich

Wo: Kitzscher (vorschlag)


----------



## biketrialer (31. Januar 2003)

mann das foto is ja fett....22 trialer so viele hab ich noch nie gesehen selbst wenn ich alles in meienm leben zusammen zähle komm ich net über 8
 
toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Januar 2003)

Lustig is das erst wenn man mit sovielen leuten durchne Einkaufspassage fährt wo man vor lauter menschen nix anderes sieht und alle als klingel die Bremsen benutzen. Da kann man sich prima orientieren wos langgeht


----------



## Jerry (31. Januar 2003)

Bei regen fallen wir weg!
Ansonsten dabei, egal wie kalt!
Mir egal wo, aber wenn des so ist das man im Schlamm versingt. Ne danke!

Also so weit 

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (1. Februar 2003)

ich komme mit wenn das wetter nicht zu kalt ist und es nicht regnet und wenn ich weiß wie ich hinkomme... also richte ich mich auch nen bisschen nach den pdm boys wie die das nun machen


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. Februar 2003)

Ich hoffe mal es wird nicht zu kalt... und regnet/schneit nicht...
Wenn nicht vieleicht doch Verschieben?

Weil anfang Februar war ja eher son Reflex endlichmal wieder Natur zu fahren denn hier in Dessau hab ich ausßer nen Kleinen katepark eigentlich nix... also alles was ich bisher kann hab ich netweder bei Wettkämpfen gelernt oder In Leipzig. und an City son bissel was Hoch und Runterspringen kann ja im endefekt jeder...

Uups was hat das jetze damit zu tun...

Also Wetter zeigt bisher bis donnerstag an und demnach sinds imemr so 1°C Also doch ganzschön frosting aber Regen/chneewarscheinlichkeit bisher niedrig... müßmer mal Verfolgen... seht für Samstag Regenwarscheinlichkeit unter 50Prozent und Temperatur über 3°C bin ich in jedemfall irgdnwo udn ich denkemal Kitzscher ist nurn festgelegt für alle erstmal udn Borna dann vieleicht im März oderso!?

Weil muß ja nich das letzte mal sein!!!


Ronny


----------



## wodka o (1. Februar 2003)

Wir Potsdamer kommen zu fünft. Für Sept siehst im Moment echt schlecht aus,wir haben einfach keinen Platz mehr... 
Wenn es regnet sind wir nätürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## sept (1. Februar 2003)

uähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh waaaaaaaaaaas 
hmmm dann siehts wohl sehr schlecht aus dass ich komme


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (2. Februar 2003)

also sind das übern daumen 10 mann..... aber wetter sieht halt schlecht aus>> was machen wir nun??


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. Februar 2003)

Jo... langsmal sollte man sich echt mal auskäsen!!!


----------



## Jerry (2. Februar 2003)

Ich schlage vor wir wartenbis Dienstag -Mittwoch, gucken uns den Wetterbericht an und entscheiden dann. Heute hat das noch keinen ´Sinn. 
Wenn man Kitzscher fahren kann auch wenn es vorher die Tage nass war, ist es doch ok, wenn es Samstag nicht regnen würde!

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. Februar 2003)

Also bei Strömendem Regen zu fahren macht mir auch keein Bock wenns nen bissel nieselt und nass/feucht... ist dann geht das noch...

So bei richtigem Regen fahr ich höchstens beinem Wettkampf...

Hoffentlich ises dann ca. +5°C


----------



## aramis (2. Februar 2003)

Na 10 man is ok.

Ich sag mal so: Das Wetter ist in Kitzscher nicht so entscheidend. Die haben zwar größtenteils Holz aber solange kein Schnee liegt bzw. solange es nicht gefroren ist, sehe ich da kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (5. Februar 2003)

Also ich willl jetzt hier net die Rolle des Spielverderbers übernehmen, aber wollen wir den "riesen" Jam nicht doch verlegen. 
Ich habe gestern mal auf den Wetter HPs nachgesehen und das Wetter am Samstag soll annehmbar werden, aber die Tage davor wirds angeblich net so doll. 
Samstag werden wir dann diesbezüglich nich solche Probs haben, aber wenn es DO und FR regnet und schneit, dann sind die Hindernisse in Kitzscher bestimmt net so doll...oder??
Eine Festlegung werden wir wahrscheinlich erst FREITAG treffen, aber wie ist denn nun die bisherige Stimmung? 
Trialer, die ne größere Entfernung zurücklegen müssten, wären dann sicher net so froh...

Was meint ihr dazu??

@ Aramis

Wenn es mit Kitzscher nix werden sollte, hast du dann Bock in LE zu fahren. Trainingsgelände oder Regina??
Ich spreche dich, Ronny, natürlich auch damit an....ich habe nämlich mal Bock euch wieder zu sehen! 

Matze


----------



## aramis (5. Februar 2003)

Klar, man müsste mal schauen ob das Gelände befahrbar ist. In den letzten Wochen wahr es ziemlich matschig. Aber wenn sich da was ergibt, wär das schon krass. Langsam wirds richtig naturtrial auf dem Gelände.

cu
Aramis


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Februar 2003)

Also bock hättsch scho das mitm Verschieben vonem riesenjam halt ich auch für angebracht. 

Wie gesagt ob ich da bin entscheide ich Freitag


----------



## Jerry (5. Februar 2003)

Also ich bin momentan auch lieber für verschieben! 

Verschieben wir- sprich ein Machtwort!


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Februar 2003)

ok dann Nächstes Wochenende


----------



## Jerry (6. Februar 2003)

Also bei uns hat es sich erledigt! Samstag sind wir nicht mit von der Party. Aber es läßt sich ja mal ein anderer Zeitpunkt finden, der Sommer wird LANG!

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (6. Februar 2003)

@jerry: oh nein, der sommer ist viel zu kurz, der ist gleich wieder rum. der verfluchte winter ist viel zu lange, im sommer werde ich soviel fahren, dass die zeit im fluge vergeht und vor lauter spass den ich im sommer erlebe ist es ehe ich mich versehe schon wieder winter.


----------



## wodka o (7. Februar 2003)

Wir Potsdamer kommen auch nicht.Hoffentkich gibt´s bald einen neuen Termin.


----------



## billi (8. Februar 2003)

ehm bin zu faul alles durchzulesen   

also giebts schon nen termin ? und wo ? 
weil ich(der dicke) würd auch mal gerne sehen was ihr so drauf habt


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (8. Februar 2003)

Ist alles bissl wetterabhängig.... weiß ja nicht was man hier von nächstem Weekend hällt???


----------



## Jerry (8. Februar 2003)

Bei mir wirds nächstes WE auf keinen Fall etwas!


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Februar 2003)

Bei mir geht eigentlich Samstags sogut wie jedes Wochenende... haptsache es ist wenig Eis und Schnee aufe Piste und es schneit oder regnet nicht und über 5°C


----------



## Jerry (9. Februar 2003)

WEnn die Sonne scheint ist die Kälte egal, weil die ungemein wärmt!


Also ihr Weicheier, macht mal nen harten Deutsch und zittert euch warm 


Jerry


----------



## Trialmatze (10. Februar 2003)

Ich habe mich mal bei Wetter.de schlau gemacht und da sieht es so aus, als ob man am kommenden Samstag/Sonntag richtig geil trialen kann. Sicherlich können sich die Aussichten bis Samstag noch ändern, aber wenn es so bleibt, dann würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir uns dieses Wochenende treffen.

Die Leute, die net können...KOPF HOCH...das war net das letzte Mal!

Was meint ihr??

Matze


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (10. Februar 2003)

klar das wär schon i.o..... aber warten wir erstmal das wetter ab..

@matze sag mal wer von den Leipziger Banausen bist du eigentlich???


----------



## Trialmatze (10. Februar 2003)

@ Robi

ich bin nen Weißenfelser Banause, der erst kürzlich in den Trialmaniax Verein eingetreten ist. 

Du hast mich auf jeden Fall schon bei der ODM oder der ODM Siegerehrung (Expert 3.) gesehen.

Bei der DM musste man am Sonntag einzeln starten. Dabei bin ich dann mit dir zu den Sektionen hinter gefahren! Da hat uns nen Typ zusammen aufgerufen und dann haben wir uns auf zu den Sektionen gemacht...do you remember?? 

Ich fahre nen weißes Devil, welches "damals" noch so aussah....

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (10. Februar 2003)

Ach alled klar jetzt weiß ichs wieder....

>Und du bist auch in Saarbrücken am Start??


----------



## Trialmatze (10. Februar 2003)

Jepp, ich fahr mit Aramis hin. Hoffentlich wird das auch was. Der Joachim will sich ja dann noch bei den Fahrern melden, die starten dürfen. Mal sehen.

Allerdings die 2. Leistungsklasse. Junioren-Master-Eilite wäre sicherlich etwas herb für mich 

Wir sehen uns dann bestimmt auch da 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Februar 2003)

Kitzscher


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (10. Februar 2003)

Also am Weekend Kitzscher klingt ganz gut.....


----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Februar 2003)

Hoffentlich spielts Wetter mit...


----------

